

Going to be releasing our first app soon – what don't I know? - alasdair_

We&#x27;re releasing our first iOS&#x2F; Android app in around two weeks and I&#x27;m fretting about all the stuff we may not yet know.<p>Any suggestions on the kinds of things we need to bear in mind that are NOT obvious? Things like app store submission gotchas, failing to add analytics until it&#x27;s too late or claiming that Kashmir definitively belongs to Pakistan when shipping in India (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnet.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;how-eight-pixels-cost-microsoft-millions&#x2F;)<p>I&#x27;d love to hear any stories you may have.
======
boyanpro
If you use an API or some backend for the app, be sure that you covered all
bottlenecks and that you can scale.

